# connect ipod touch imac airport freebox V4



## XtremX (2 Mars 2008)

Configuration:
ipod touch
imac intel avec carte airport
freebox V4 sans carte WIFI = ethernet 
switch ethernet Q-Tec (2 postes branchés)

Je voudrais connecter mon ipod touch à internet en utilisant la carte airport de mon imac.
Après avoir visité de nombreux forums sur le sujet, mon ipod touch, indique toujours le même message "impossible, serveur introuvable".
Avez-vous des suggestions?


----------



## XtremX (5 Mars 2008)

preferences>securité>coupe feu> Autoriser les connexions entrantes .... et c'est magique : tout marche!


----------



## McRoger (9 Mars 2008)

Après avoir activé le partage de connexion internet bien sûr !  


Sur Léopard: Préférences - Partage - Partage Internet


----------

